# Ahoy Mateys



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey been lurking in the background for awhile. Thought I would come out of the treasure chest and actually comment on all the wonderful props you guys are doing. I am a newbie to prop building so be kind. Not sure if I will be posting alot but I will be commenting now and again. Look forward to chatting with you all. :xbones:


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Welcome aboard! Glad to have ya!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome to outside of the map PirateLady. (There be monsters here.)

There are quite a few newbies here. What's the cut off line is on being a newbie anyway? Heck, we don't care so long as ye scrubs the deck. Arrrgggh.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, PirateLady!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Roxy Didn't take you long


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

PirateLady said:


> Roxy Didn't take you long


(shhhhh, it's those mod super powers - bwahaha!)


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Yarg! Always glad to have more pirates. Welcome.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome, PirateLady!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

HI, and welcome aboard.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum, PirateLady!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey there !


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Pirates? We love pirates! Welcome, we'd love to hear your coments.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm more of a demon lover but welcome anyway and enjoy yourself.....P.S. word to the wise stay away from Scareme, Roxy,and spooky1 they will get you in trouble MUHAHhahahahahahahahhah


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum PirateLady!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

Welcome Pirate Lady!! We can always use more pirate lovers on here!!! From one pirate lady to another glad to have you!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcome. I heard the people on this forum are nice and you are proving it. Glad to be a part of this group. :xbones:


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice?!? Ok, who's been spreading this nasty rumor? We are going to lose all haunt credit if this gets out! 

Loose lips sink ships!

LOL! Welcome to the group! Hope you can swim!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Haunt Forum is the kindest place online!! 

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## mic214 (Jun 22, 2010)

Welcome aboard Pirate Lady, 

More "Piratey" folk are always good to see...!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Happy joining!


----------

